# NFT Proposal



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hear me out, why don't we make an NFT (Non-Fungible Token) out of Kiwi Farms imagery. We can make the Kiwi Coin an NFT or even the logo one. https://rarible.com/ is where you can make and sell them. Any thoughts?


----------



## Null (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't like NFTs.

If there is serious demand I can look into commissioning art but I feel this trend is weird and temporary.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Mar 28, 2021)

T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 said:


> Hear me out, why don't we make an NFT (Non-Fungible Token) out of Kiwi Farms imagery. We can make the Kiwi Coin an NFT or even the logo one. https://rarible.com/ is where you can make and sell them. Any thoughts?


thats a bad idea and you should feel bad


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Mar 28, 2021)

No. Never. Please.


----------



## Lord Xenu (Mar 28, 2021)

So NFT is basically blockchain backed DRM? You can share it, but it can be traced back to the point of origin? I can't see anything good _positive _coming of this.

Is there any other useful application, or am I just unimaginative?


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 28, 2021)

Without any backing, what gives NFTs worth?
Seems like a quick scam intended to rope in the kind of suckers who buy in-game cosmetics.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (Mar 28, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Without any backing, what gives NFTs worth?
> Seems like a quick scam intended to rope in the kind of suckers who buy in-game cosmetics.


NFT horse armor


----------



## pleasegoaway (Mar 28, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Without any backing, what gives NFTs worth?
> Seems like a quick scam intended to rope in the kind of suckers who buy in-game cosmetics.


I'm leaning more towards it just being a money laundering scheme.


----------



## themasterlurker (Mar 28, 2021)

Null said:


> I don't like NFTs.
> 
> If there is serious demand I can look into commissioning art but I feel this trend is weird and temporary.


its 100% artificial and designed to make you buy shit you dont need


----------



## Dark Emporer Dood (May 1, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Without any backing, what gives NFTs worth?
> Seems like a quick scam intended to rope in the kind of suckers who buy in-game cosmetics.


Artificial exclusivity, its for people who want to "own" something unique but don't have the skills to make their own thing nor the brains to realize that they're only investing in jpegs.


----------



## Coffee Shits (May 1, 2021)

pleasegoaway said:


> I'm leaning more towards it just being a money laundering scheme.


Just like real-life art.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (May 2, 2021)

pleasegoaway said:


> I'm leaning more towards it just being a money laundering scheme.


Well yes, it’s supposed to be just like the art industry…


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 6, 2021)

nfts are a literal waste of energy


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 8, 2021)

I know absolutely fuck all about NFTs, but I know Sega is doing something with them. Expect an official Sonic NFT in the future.


----------



## General Tug Boat (May 8, 2021)

NFTs essentially are just DRM for jpegs.  I would have to say that being a viable solution to the funding problem for the forum is a bit out there at the moment.  I rather stick with my silver CWC coin.  At least with that I can exchange for Filipino Ladyboys once we become Zimbabwe.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Dec 16, 2021)

*Why are we doing NFTs*


----------

